# Mall drill



## E1E2TL3 (Jan 20, 2015)

I have a Mall drill model 149. I believe that it is from the 1950's. I took it apart and cleaned it out, replaced cord and it is working. I have searched for a manual for it and came up empty. Vintage tools site only offers a brief history of the company. Anyone have any ideas where to search better or have a manual that they can help me procure?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Bill; I'd love to see pictures of it. Can you post some?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

That will last you your life time, they were good tools, Don't believe they had a reverse,variable speed , the 1/2" could dang near twist off your wrist if it hung up.

Have you tried here: https://www.protoolreviews.com/news/mall-drill-143-t-antique/3860/

Looked at E-Bay? https://www.ebay.com/sch/items/?_nk...12&_fpos=&_fspt=1&_sadis=&LH_CAds=&rmvSB=true

Herb


----------



## E1E2TL3 (Jan 20, 2015)

Here are the after minor clean up, new grease, and replacement of cord. Works beautiful


----------



## E1E2TL3 (Jan 20, 2015)

Yes, tried both sites with no results. now I'm also in the hunt for a key chuck for the drill. I did find info on the chuck. It's a Jacob chuck model K1, style (1). Stamped on the chuck: 1B cap 0-1/4, THD 3/8-24. Says pilot pin size is 1/6. but when checked with drill bits to size it, it was between 9/64 and 1/8. Hoping I can find one at flea markets when the season starts again. Here is some before pictures.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

You could try one of those universal 4 way chuck keys but I had one of those and it still didn't fit the drill properly. Seems to be a crap shoot.


----------

